# Perspex Window



## 118463 (Nov 27, 2008)

I HAVE A 1991 KON-TIKI 640/6 MOTORHOME. I`M AFTER THE PERSPEX WINDOW THAT SLIDES, IT`S ON THE WINDOW THAT`S BEHIND THE DRIVER. THE OLD ONE DECIDED TO FLY!
CHEERS
MICK


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I would suggest you just measure it, get some perspex from a DIY store and cut it shape yourself

A lot cheaper even if one was available which I doubt.

Regards

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Window*

Hello Mick

We cannot supply this. Give Miriad a ring on 01283 586060, they may be able to help.

Regards
Kath


----------

